

Ask HN: Review my app – Find Properly, an intelligent property search engine - petertb

Hi all,
I launched the beta of Find Properly last week, and would really value any feedback you might have.<p>Enter the places you work or visit regularly, and Find Properly will find properties with the shortest commute (by public transport). Share your shortlist of properties with your friends, and then arrange all your viewings with one click.<p>Target audience: people new to London, or looking for a place as a group<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.findproperly.co.uk<p>Thanks!<p>Peter
======
petertb
Clickable [http://www.findproperly.co.uk](http://www.findproperly.co.uk)

